# Seerose öffnet sich nicht



## Ingo h. (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe im letzten Jahr einen Teichangelegt und eine Seerose eingesetzt.
Vor ca. 1 Woche bekam sie eine sehr schöne Blüte, die sich tagsüber öffnet und abends schließt.
 
Seit ca. 2 Tagen geht sie tagsüber nicht mehr auf.
Fraßspuren sind keine zu erkennen und an den Wasserparametern hat sich nix geändert.
Das Wetter ist wärmer geworden.
Woran kann das liegen und muss ich mir Sorgen machen?
Bekommen Seerosen nur eine Blüte oder kann ich auf mehrere hoffen?
Wie lange blühen Seerosen?

Ingo


----------



## Redlisch (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerose öffnet sich nicht*

Hallo Ingo,

die Seerosen bekommen über längernen Zeitraum ihre Blühten, diese gehen je nach Sorte nur einen bis ein paar Tage auf, dann sterben sie ab und versinken wieder.

Wenn sie ganz unter gegangen sind schneide ich sie ab.

Die meissten meiner Seerosen blühen jetzt seit 3 Wochen, das heisst sie schieben immer in abständen von einigen Tagen eine Blühte nach.
Einige blühen demnächst erst.

Ich hoffe mal deine Seerose hat mehr als nur dieses eine Blatt, oder ?

Axel


----------



## Ingo h. (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerose öffnet sich nicht*

Die hat mittlerweile 10 Blätter, auf dem Foto ist nur eins zusehen.
Dann bin ich erst mal beruhigt und freue mich schon auf die nächsten Blüten. 

Ingo


----------

